# GTA San Andreas (PC) - How do you call a Taxi?



## Violeta (Aug 6, 2008)

My husband can't figure out how to call a taxi that will take him differnet places. He says he hits tab to answer a call when one comes into his cell phone, but he doens't know what he needs to push to dial a phone number. Is this how you get a cab, by calling on your cell, or by flagging one down on the street somehow?
Thanks!


----------



## ktr (Aug 6, 2008)

There is no hail a cab feature (or making calls with the phone for that mater, you can only receive) in San Andreas. The only Grand Theft Auto game that has that is GTA4 for the ps3 and xbox360.


----------



## JC316 (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah, that. One of the biggest failings with the GTA series IMO is that I could never find my way around. A cab would have been nice.


----------



## Darknova (Aug 6, 2008)

Cab only appears when you die on a mission.


----------



## MadClown (Aug 6, 2008)

why cant he just jack a car


----------



## ktr (Aug 7, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Cab only appears when you die on a mission.



O yea, that is true. You can take a cab from the hospital back to the safe house. But that is it.


----------



## SelfBiaZ (Aug 8, 2008)

Lol I agree just don't worry about a riding Taxi and car jack it.
I thought SA was very enjoyable, but i can't wait for Nov14th GTA4 release for pc )


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Aug 8, 2008)

hehe "GTRAC" Grand theft Ride a Cab!  Sweet, next is grand theft wait at the bus station.


----------



## Steevo (Aug 8, 2008)

Half of the game is finding things and finding your way around to sneak about and do your dirty work. 


If he doesn't mind cheating to find his way around tell him to type in "Rocketman" and he gets a jetpack. Just don't save it after you cheat.


----------

